# UFC on The Simpsons



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Did anybody catch today's episode of The Simpsons? It was about an obvious knockoff of the UFC... they called it the UPKCC (ultimate punching kicking and choking championship). LOL

Good episode... it even had an outlandish owner like Dana White... and I'm pretty sure there was a Chuck Liddell character in there as well. Oh... but instead of the octagon they fought in the Septagon.

I bet you they wanted to do a show exactly about the UFC but Dana White wouldn't let them use the UFC's name and fighters unless Fox paid $10,000,000,000,000,000 lol


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Crester said:


> Did anybody catch today's episode of The Simpsons? It was about an obvious knockoff of the UFC... they called it the UPKCC (ultimate punching kicking and choking championship). LOL
> 
> Good episode... it even had an outlandish owner like Dana White... and I'm pretty sure there was a Chuck Liddell character in there as well. Oh... but instead of the octagon they fought in the Septagon.
> 
> I bet you they wanted to do a show exactly about the UFC but Dana White wouldn't let them use the UFC's name and fighters unless Fox paid $10,000,000,000,000,000 lol


That was Chuck Liddell Special Guest.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

As with most modern Simpsons episodes. This one wasn't that great.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

I felt they made a mockery of mma with the stereotypical "kill,kill,kill!" type of mma fans. Pretty dull episode.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

haha im watchin it right now, was just about to make a thread of it.
They did a big mockery of mma, the jujitsu guy was stupid.
it goes to show you how big mma is.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Aw damn, I missed it. Hope somebody youtube's it or something. And I'd even read a story about it being on Simpsons and the Office.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Aw damn, I missed it. Hope somebody youtube's it or something. And I'd even read a story about it being on Simpsons and the Office.


Trust me, you didn't miss much. :boo01:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

"Muay Thai Marge" Simpson showed some pretty solid skills in the septagon. She started off with a superman punch/spinning back kick combo.

She followed up with an armbar leading to a verbal submission, then finished the fight once and for all with yet another back kick. 


Here's how the women's division shapes up after tonight's episode:

1. Cyborg
2. Marge Simpson
3. Carano


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Aw damn, I missed it. Hope somebody youtube's it or something. And I'd even read a story about it being on Simpsons and the Office.


ninjavideo.net


the line where Marge says "Since it isn't in my taste no one should enjoy it" actually made me lulz


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

I watched it and hated it. Made MMA fans and MMA in general seem like a bunch of morons. Lenny and Karl saying it was like the downfall of civilization because of MMA,and Lisa equating MMA to a more violent world?:sarcastic12:

I may be reading too much into a Simpsons episode, but the more I watched, as an MMA fan, the more I was insulted. Typical Simpsons for the last 5 years, not very funny, the show should have went into the sunset gracefully instead of hanging on and not being funny anymore.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Simpsons still being on the air is like couples that have been married for thirty years still have sex, it doesnt really bring any joy, its just the normal thing to do.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

was it a sing along simpsons like most of the modern episodes.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Man the Simpsons has gotten weird in the last few years, its kinda like they just said 'well we can't be funny anymore so lets just be strange'... still wanna see this episode though...


----------



## gogoplata boy (Oct 7, 2009)

bimmu said:


> I watched it and hated it. Made MMA fans and MMA in general seem like a bunch of morons. Lenny and Karl saying it was like the downfall of civilization because of MMA,and Lisa equating MMA to a more violent world?:sarcastic12:
> 
> I may be reading too much into a Simpsons episode, but the more I watched, as an MMA fan, the more I was insulted. Typical Simpsons for the last 5 years, not very funny, the show should have went into the sunset gracefully instead of hanging on and not being funny anymore.


I don't think you were reading too much at all. Actually I think your comments were too kind to the Simpsons. I was hoping the tone would significantly change after Marge's fight, considering the Ice Man's guest appearance. My sons and I were more disappointed than normal with this episode. Anyone who didn't see it, IMHO you did yourself a favor if you're a real MMA fan.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> the line where Marge says "Since it isn't in my taste no one should enjoy it" actually made me lulz


that was the only funny part! but in a kind of ironic post modern way, not a slap stick way, which is what i want from the Simpsons.

this was the first simpson's episode i watched since Jack Black guest stared, and before that it was the one that Christina Ricci guest stared, so now this is 3 episodes in like 9 years i've watched and still just don't care.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Still enjoying Simpsons, last few seasons for example have been awesome. I have to admit this specific episode wasn't that awesome even though Mr. Burns' mma skills cracked me up.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Never thought I'd be one of them folks that got tired of the new Simpsons, but after a while of trying, it just stopped working. Meh...at least Family Guy...I mean...the Cleveland Show...**** it, King of the Hill shouldn't have ended. 

FTW


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

AMerican Dad is still way better than any other cartoon on the air right now. It actually mixes political jokes and stuff like that in, where as Family Guy is now nothing but fart jokes and ADD cut scenes and the Cleveland show was just out right not funny. That shit will be canned before the years over I bet.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> AMerican Dad is still way better than any other cartoon on the air right now. It actually mixes political jokes and stuff like that in, where as Family Guy is now nothing but fart jokes and ADD cut scenes and the Cleveland show was just out right not funny. That shit will be canned before the years over I bet.


I TOTALLY agree. it sucks because I can't get my friends to give American Dad the time of day, even though it's arguably funnier than Family guy, and WAY better than the Cleveland show. 

I respect witty humor.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

gogoplata boy said:


> I don't think you were reading too much at all. Actually I think your comments were too kind to the Simpsons. I was hoping the tone would significantly change after Marge's fight, considering the Ice Man's guest appearance. My sons and I were more disappointed than normal with this episode. Anyone who didn't see it, IMHO you did yourself a favor if you're a real MMA fan.


I did myself a favor then, and didn't watch it.

I am encouraged by the tongue in cheek ""If it isn't in my taste, nobody should watch it" line, though.

Welcome to the forum, BTW.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> AMerican Dad is still way better than any other cartoon on the air right now. It actually mixes political jokes and stuff like that in, where as Family Guy is now nothing but fart jokes and ADD cut scenes and the Cleveland show was just out right not funny. That shit will be canned before the years over I bet.



Yeah we definitely need more cartoons that are preachy and unfunny and sacrifice comedy for the sake of making a really cliche political point.

Man I can't believe the Simpsons and Family guy is all pop-culture humor and references, that's stupid and they should be cancelled.


haha come on you guys give me a break. "ultimate punching kicking and choking championship?" if that's not funny to you... you... you're probably British.




brits have a really dry sense of humor but I still love them :X no neg rep please :X


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

My parents are English. I won't neg anyone...........this time.

Of course, I do say every day, "I'm altering the deal. Pray I don't alter it any further."


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

The entire episode what "tounge in cheek" but these MMA fans are too sensitive to have caught that!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

DanTheJu said:


> The entire episode what "tounge in cheek" but these MMA fans are too sensitive to have caught that!


I just mentioned it on the previous page.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i didnt like the episode, marge makes me mad when she does shit like that


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

South Park miles ahead of any other cartoon.
With that said, I still watch the simpson because I always have, but I acually hate it. They just dont make me laugh at all, hardly a chuckle. They arent suddle with there jokes, so people with brains get them, they just come out and say their joke as a statement, wich takes away most of the funnyness.
And they try and be like southpark with politcal statements, but they just fail at it. They also try and be like family guy with randomness, but they fail at that to. They are all about Fox celebrity jokes, its lame.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah we definitely need more cartoons that are preachy and unfunny and sacrifice comedy for the sake of making a really cliche political point.
> 
> Man I can't believe the Simpsons and Family guy is all pop-culture humor and references, that's stupid and they should be cancelled.
> 
> ...


I don't know why some people are getting hurt over the episode? I thought it made fun of both sides... it made fun of the fans for wanting violence... it made fun of protesters for being over sensitive and thinking the rest of the world should only want what they want... made fun of Dana White...

I thought it was funny overall and wasn't hating on MMA.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Just watched the episode and I have to agree as usual lately the Simpsons just blow... And I can't help to think they have gotten the wrong idea about how the UFC is.



And at Tramai... Id make love to you everyday if I could. you are the father of sexyama and rotten rob...


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

mmawrestler said:


> South Park miles ahead of any other cartoon.
> With that said, I still watch the simpson because I always have, but I acually hate it. They just dont make me laugh at all, hardly a chuckle. They arent suddle with there jokes, so people with brains get them, they just come out and say their joke as a statement, wich takes away most of the funnyness.
> And they try and be like southpark with politcal statements, but they just fail at it. They also try and be like family guy with randomness, but they fail at that to. They are all about Fox celebrity jokes, its lame.


new south parks aren't that good imo, like the last episode was gay, i knew it would be about all the celebrities, id like to see em be a bit more creative than that though

and family guy just sucks


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

I personally found this episode to be pretty funny. I LOL'd in the beginning when the guy was going for a bootleg toehold, but ended up kneebarring himself within that tangle of legs.

That said, I was rather offended by how they portrayed the MMA fans and MMA in general. While jokes were made about all sides, the distribution of them wasn't even. The majority of it was trashing MMA in my opinion.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

awww you've found my one weakness.... i'm weak!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Futurama is the Fedor of cartoons.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah we definitely need more cartoons that are preachy and unfunny and sacrifice comedy for the sake of making a really cliche political point.
> 
> Man I can't believe the Simpsons and Family guy is all pop-culture humor and references, that's stupid and they should be cancelled.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you just neg'd me for that and cam eback with that as an argument. American Dad! is not preachy, kid, you should go watch it. The main political jokes are making fun of the extremes in politics as a general whole adn the stereotypes made about them. The main character is a gun loving extreme right wing man and his daughter is extremely liberal, it's not being preachy in any way, it's making fun of two sides at their worst. 

Family Guy has almost no jokes about pop culture, maybe the occasional star wars joke or a shot at another show. Family Guy is 85% Fart Jokes, 5% Punching Meg, 5% Making pop culture references 4% sex jokes and 1% topical and entirely made up of ADD Cutaway scenes. I'm not saying I don't like the show, because I watch it, but American Dad is hundereds of times better but it just gets over shadowed by teenagers being "LOL FAMILY GUY" because they can't hold their attention to a TV set for 20 minutes of story line.


And the Simpsons makes me laugh like twice a year, maybe. It's gone significantly down hill.


EDIT: WL2FU speaks the mofukkin truth!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Where's the love for the PJs?

Some of you might not remember b/c that's going back a few years.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

At least southpark hasnt started bashing on mma yet I dont think. Them guys on southpark are meanie heads.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

American Dad is the least funny show on TV. And what are the great political points it makes to make up for how unfunny it is?

-Dick Cheney is bad
-Government agents are conservative
-George Bush isn't intelligent


They don't make witty observations or any relevant references to anything. For example, the healthcare problem, their episode would be about how healthcare is being dragged back and forth, not about a way to solve it.

Southpark is preachy but at least they generally have some kind of logical point. Except that they're wimps and wouldn't show the prophet Muhammad like Family Guy did.

Family guy makes nothing BUT references (a neg rep I got says they only make fart jokes, duh). Every character and every show and every joke is a pretty elaborate pop culture reference, they make more of them per show than Clockwork Orange did. 

*



The Sydney Morning Herald gave Family Guy a positive review, naming it the "Show of the Week" on April 21, 2009 and calling the series a "pop culture-heavy masterpiece".[

Click to expand...

*Plus their references are relevant, like when the FCC started cracking down hard on censorship, Family Guy was the in the forefront of the battle against it and has an episode dedicated to it that won an Emmy.

And as far as political references go, they're rare (because it's a popculture cartoon, not a political one) but when they make one they're specific and relevant. Example: The episode No Chris Left Behind highlighted the major flaws in the No Child Left Behind Act that hadn't quite caught the public's eye yet. The episode won an Emmy for Outstanding Individual Achievement in Animation.

What Emmy did American Dad win for their _super-witty_political episodes? Oh right none. :thumb03:


And Family guy has won or been nominated for dozens of awards. American dad hasn't even been nominated as far as I know. It was also nominated for Outstanding Comedy Series, the first time since the Flintstones back in the early 60's. It's won three other Emmy's and gets praise from most big name critics.


There's no comparison you guys, it's okay to _like_ American Dad or Southpark more than Family Guy but don't pretend even for a second it's a *better* show or that Family Guy has no point. :thumbsup:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> American Dad is the least funny show on TV. And what are the great political points it makes to make up for how unfunny it is?
> 
> -Dick Cheney is bad
> -Government agents are conservative
> ...


Quoting a TLDR post.


Consider me on the American Dad bandwagon.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Cliffs: Family Guy has done more politically than American Dad can ever hope to do, and has battled with the FCC when Southpark backed down. 

Family Guy's political episode No Chris Left Behind won an Emmy.

American dad has never won an award.

Family Guy has won and been nominated for dozens of awards and Emmy's.

All major critics agreed, Family Guy is a popculture legend and thinking it's all fart jokes proves you're talking out of your element.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

People who think Family Guy is all fart jokes are just too afraid to admit that they don't get most of the jokes on the show. And also, American Dad is overrated in the political sense. South Park is more political than American Dad. Like someone else said, American Dad's political jokes are cliche and simple minded. 

In the end it doesn't matter, cuz Futurama is the shit. They have the perfect balance of pop culture references, political jokes, fart jokes, slapstick, and subtle dialogue humor that half the time you don't even notice the first time you watch. :thumb02:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

People who think American Dad is overrated in the political sense are just too afraid to admit that they don't get most of the jokes on the show. And also, Family Guy is overrated for their creativity. South Park is more political and creative than everything. Like someone else said, Family Guy's jokes are cliche and slapstick.

In the end it doesn't matter, cuz Futurama is the shit. They have the perfect balance of pop culture references, political jokes, fart jokes, slapstick, and subtle dialogue humor that half the time you don't even notice the first time you watch. 



^^^I'm just going to make a few edits and plagiarize this for my own use. Thank you.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Scrubs>>>Family Guy/Simpsons


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Breadfan said:


> People who think American Dad is overrated in the political sense are just too afraid to admit that they don't get most of the jokes on the show. And also, Family Guy is overrated for their creativity. South Park is more political and creative than everything. Like someone else said, Family Guy's jokes are cliche and slapstick.
> 
> In the end it doesn't matter, cuz Futurama is the shit. They have the perfect balance of pop culture references, political jokes, fart jokes, slapstick, and subtle dialogue humor that half the time you don't even notice the first time you watch.
> 
> ...


LOL nice. I think South Park is better than both American Dad and Family Guy, so I agree with most of what you said. I still think American Dad has cliche and simple minded political jokes. South Park is much deeper, and makes you think alot more. But I still like and watch American Dad whenever it's on.

And Judoka, Scrubs is the best non-cartoon show on TV no doubt. But you can't compare it to cartoons. Cartoons are always better, cuz they're cartoons.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

IMHO, the only cartoon that hasn't ******* sold out when they has gotten popular and have found a formula that the producers think would be most appealing to all people is ******* King of the Hill. I watched Family Guy this past Sunday, couldn't keep it on for more than 10 minutes...I ******* dare you to try to find a reference I wouldn't get. It seems at this point, they are trying waaayyyy tooooooo harrrrdddddddd. Yeah people saying shit that you wouldn't normally expect them to say is ******* great but honestly, there is no satire in this show. Little ******* kids laugh because even when they don't get the reference, it's because it's something ******* silly. American Dad, on the other hand, still has some integrity. I got scared when I thought they were going into a "remember the time" or "it's just like someone did something" joke but they didn't need the ******* animation for it...either you got it or whatever. 

The Simpsons...I don't even know anymore, to be honest, I haven't watched in a bit, but it just wasn't like it used to be in the first couple of seasons....yeah Bart's a badass, Homer's stupid, etcetc.......but the storylines got way too ******* obscure to the point where they didn't make sense and it seemed like they were trying too hard.

King of the Hill, on other hand, never ******* sold out, never ******* showed what the audience just wanted to see, them folk had ******* character. You ******* felt for Dale at the same time you loved him. He was funny and goofy as shit but you felt bad because Nancy was cheating on him. 


/drunk rant done.


----------



## badboy169 (Oct 13, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> IMHO, the only cartoon that hasn't ******* sold out when they has gotten popular and have found a formula that the producers think would be most appealing to all people is ******* King of the Hill. I watched Family Guy this past Sunday, couldn't keep it on for more than 10 minutes...I ******* dare you to try to find a reference I wouldn't get. It seems at this point, they are trying waaayyyy tooooooo harrrrdddddddd. Yeah people saying shit that you wouldn't normally expect them to say is ******* great but honestly, there is no satire in this show. Little ******* kids laugh because even when they don't get the reference, it's because it's something ******* silly. American Dad, on the other hand, still has some integrity. I got scared when I thought they were going into a "remember the time" or "it's just like someone did something" joke but they didn't need the ******* animation for it...either you got it or whatever.
> 
> The Simpsons...I don't even know anymore, to be honest, I haven't watched in a bit, but it just wasn't like it used to be in the first couple of seasons....yeah Bart's a badass, Homer's stupid, etcetc.......but the storylines got way too ******* obscure to the point where they didn't make sense and it seemed like they were trying too hard.
> 
> ...


completely agree, Family Guy just tries too hard its annoying, I try to watch it when theres nothing else on but when Peter shows up I just naturally end up flipping the channel


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like most of those cartoons that are on fox and im a big Southpark fan (the ghose hunters episode the other night was FN hilarious). However, my taste in humor might not be the best in the world, i think the campfire scene from Blazing Saddles is one of the funniest things in the world.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow you guys are bad at discussing and have pretty childish tastes.


*Name one American Dad episode that won some kind of award for it's political edge? Or any episode with any specific point even?*


People who think Family Guy is "dumb" or only has fart jokes are inept and blind. See my previous post for all the accolades, awards, and reviews. American Dad is so clearly for people who subscribe to only generic political views, who only comprehend or recognize the far extremes of political stereotypes - and can't recognize specific political topics.


Futurama is definitely good, it has more of a theme than Family guy so it's not quite as topical, but it's 100x better than American Dad and just as funny as Family Guy.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The humour in The Simpsons lacks the subtlety it once had, and is much less effective as a result.


----------

